# Cambelt - to change or not to change



## Sleebag (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi

bought a 2002 225 with 47k on the clock in august. It's never had it's cambelt replaced so I'm thinking of gettig it done at the next service in may. Just wondering whether this means I'm treading on thin ice till then? Can't seem to find anything from Audi that says it needs changed within 5 years - my car's coming up 7 1/2 but is still below the recommended mileage for changing the belt. Service manual doesn't mention years, just mileage.

Heard all the horror stories about 4 grand repair bills when it goes, but I REALLY can't afford the 800 quid my local friendly Audi garage quoted me for full service, cambelt and haldex etc.

Am I worrying over nothing?? Cheers guys


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If I go to my local Audi dealer & they check computer they say 80K miles no time limit, another Audi dealer says latest info 5 years or 75 K miles. Go from forum suggestion, 5 years or 60K miles which ever is first. If you can't afford service as well as cambelt, get cambelt done 1st, as you may not have an engine to service if it does fail. 
Audi "special" price should be £375 including water pump etc.Indie should be cheaper, depends where you are located.
Hoggy.


----------



## peace (May 12, 2008)

if you can aford it get it done mate, when i buy a new car i always set aside enough to get a cam belt & service done asap, better to be safe than sorry and all that.


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

My car is a 2005 225 with 38k on the clock.

Assuming i still have the car - i won't be having the cam belt done till 60k even if that means another 4 years. You do hear some horror stories, but then you always hear the bad news don't you...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

alcanTTara said:


> My car is a 2005 225 with 38k on the clock.
> 
> Assuming i still have the car - i won't be having the cam belt done till 60k even if that means another 4 years. You do hear some horror stories, but then you always hear the bad news don't you...


Hi, Personally I tend to agree with you, low miles in my TT & had cambelt etc changed after 8 years, looked perfect & brand new, but once you start thinking about it, always on your mind. All you can do is give one the facts & leave it up to them.
Audi dealer confusion doesn't help..
Hoggy.


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

Audi told me 5 years regardless of mileage !

Risk v reward..........new engine = mega£££££££££££££ or £350.

Do it !!


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

OWWWWWWW YES £350 ALDAY LONG!!Im on 42k Iv had mine done.

Rich


thecoach said:


> Audi told me 5 years regardless of mileage !
> 
> Risk v reward..........new engine = mega£££££££££££££ or £350.
> 
> Do it !!


----------



## flyboi65 (Oct 22, 2009)

It's not just the cambelt but the tensioners and water pump. My pump was missing a 3rd of it's impellers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

From 1st August 2008 (last confirmed 4th January 2009) Audi CS were giving the following advice:

The early TT (e.g. APX engine) cam belt service interval is 120k miles or 5 years whichever is sooner. 
All Audi vehicles later than 2004 year of manufacture, fitted with cam belts, are now recommended to have the belt changed at every 75k miles or 5 years whichever is sooner (but it was stressed that this only applied to vehicles manufactured since 2004).

It is worth repeating that the Audi advised service interval (especially for an ealy TT e.g. APX) is considered by many to to be too optimistic and that the cam belt should really be changed at about 50,000 miles or 5 years of age.

EDIT: Audi briefly reduced this period to 40k miles and 4 years. Copies of these letters are available. Audi later retracted this advice and reverted back to the original schedule. Some unfortunate people who have had their cam belt snap at 60k or 80k etc. miles have had a free replacement engine as a good will gesture from Audi. If this happens to you please ask!


----------



## Sleebag (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers guys, might just have to save up and get it done after christmas. I don't use the car everyday so shouldn't put many miles on between now and then. Suppose it's better to spend £350 than have the engine blow up - I'll just keep my fingers crossed that all's good until I have the money to get it done.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

audi prices if you choose to use them, don't let them con you into paying more

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/owner ... icing.html


----------



## Sleebag (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of the belt snapping at a low-ish mileage - like sub 50k? Realise u probably only hear the bad things on the forum, just curious as to how common an occurrence the belt snapping actually is? When I was looking around for the right car before I bought it it was only the adverts selling cars with 70/80k miles that mentioned they'd had the cambelt replaced - regardless of age!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

its not always about milage, plastics and rubber start to deteriorate as they get old so you can have a low milage car but lets say its spent its whole life outdoors then there is a high risk that something will snap or break as the parts have been exposed to extremes of weather. Thats why they warn that the belts should be changed either at a certain milage or age, you cannot decide on milage alone.
Its your choice and your risk, you know now what everyone thinks so its make your mind up time :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

My TT was low mileage, high years when I first had it changed;
the belt itself was fine but the water pump was starting the break up.


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

Sleebag said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the belt snapping at a low-ish mileage - like sub 50k? Realise u probably only hear the bad things on the forum, just curious as to how common an occurrence the belt snapping actually is? When I was looking around for the right car before I bought it it was only the adverts selling cars with 70/80k miles that mentioned they'd had the cambelt replaced - regardless of age!


belt probably wont snap but can slip as the teeth deteriorate. I had mine done at 5 years /30k miles and as somebody else said, the water pump was actually on the way out anyway !

A few years ago a friend of mine had just bought a replacement belt for his renault master van...booked it in to have the work done and the belt slipped on the way to the garage, 30mph in town driving not thrashing the engine ! Very large bill for the rebuild :x


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

whereabouts are you mate ?

Midland VW do the cambelt, waterpump and tensioner change for £265....may have gone up a bit since I had mine done, but dare you afford not to get it done at that price??
Mine was 4yrs old with sub 30k on the clock, but I got it done anyway. Seems like timescale is at least as important as mileage.

stu


----------



## Sleebag (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers for that mate. I'm in carlisle so quite a way from the midlands, but I'll try my local VW garage today and see what kind of price they come up with.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

try audi at grange over sands they have one of the cheapest labour rates for audi or did before fixed price costs came in


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thecoach said:


> Audi told me 5 years regardless of mileage !
> 
> Risk v reward..........new engine = mega£££££££££££££ or £350.
> 
> Do it !!


I had mine changed at 5 years 19k miles better £300 and peace of mind than snap and £3k for a new engine


----------

